# Total novice looking for group near Greenville, NC



## zwolf_1 (Jul 12, 2008)

My fiance and I have never played a pen and paper RPG in our lives and would like to give it a shot.  If there is a group near the Greenville, NC area that would be willing to take us in for a trial game, please contact me!


----------

